# Nick Names..??



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My mom's nickname for her:
-Winnie

bro Joe's nickname for her:
-Minnie
-Minerva

my [fave] uncle/aunt's nickname 4 her:
-brindey

my nicknames for her:
-little head
-butt-cheek crack

The name my nephews call her: 
-Britney Spears


----------



## Yoshismama (May 17, 2004)

WOW! That's alot of nicknames. Does she ever get confused? My nickname for Yoshi is YoYo. Seems to fit him well. He hops up and down like a yoyo when he wants up on the bed. :happy11:


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

*For Mindy:"Mean Mindy"
Monkey
Love Bug
Futzzy
Tuuty
Poopsy
GI Jane (she crawls like a soldier at times :lol: )

Montana:

Monkey
Big guy
Monkey Butt  ...lol..*


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

*For Luna:*

Princess
Lunetta

*For Stella:*

Stellina 
Frufru


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:lol: haha!! Those are great nick names :wave: 8)


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

For Zeus:

I call him _Zeusey_ or when I'm playing with him, I sometimes call him _My Mexican Chalupa_.

My husband calls him _Fruit Bat_.

My daughter (2 years old) calls him _Doggie_ (Dog-E).


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok I posted here but its gone!!
Let's try this again.................

*Kemo aka *

Kemster
Baby boy
Lil pupper
Pudder Rudder
Crash
Pup Pup Pup
Pup Pup eroni
My dad forgets he's Kemo and calls him Nemo


----------



## CelesteWolffe (May 19, 2004)

Olivia's complete name is Olivia Josephine Velvet. My kids tend to call her Livey or Livia. When she gets frisky, husband calls her Psycho Hose Beast. Who know's why....lol :lol: I think I am the only one that calls her "Olivia" She doesn't seem to mind what you call her as long as you don't fail to call her to play.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie's nicknames are:
Mama
Lovey
Honey Bear
Monkey
and tons of others I can't think of right now.

At work, my co-workers know I'm in love with my doggie so they gave me the nickname "Sadie"!! :toothy8:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

*auggies mom*

Our main nick names for Auggie include

Ghost
Hoover
Sweetie
Crazy Dog
Goofy
almost forgot buddy


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Oh, I love everyone nicknames for their doggies!!!

Tequila's nicknames SO FAR are

Keeley
Keeley-Keels
Keeley-Squeeley
Puppers

LOL :lol:


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

We call Neville:

Nevilly-poo
Nevie


----------



## Enzo's Mom (May 23, 2004)

*Enzo's Nicknames....*

I've been calling him "squish" don't ask me why :lol: 

My husband calls him "rat dog"

There are more that are slipping my mind right now.

Elizabeth


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

we call Ozzy :

little man
ozwald

Lily :

little girl
lady

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Tequila's nicknames
Tequila Rose
Stinker
Babe

Kylie's nicknames
Baby Girl
Gimpy (my family's nickname for her...sigh)
Brat (my nickname for her...lol...when she is being stubborn)

Ginger's nicknames
Teacup (again, my families nickname for her)
Angel
Gingersnap
Hotdog (dont get that one, but thats my sisters nickname for her)


----------



## CelesteWolffe (May 19, 2004)

:lol: "Hotdog" is also what my 10 year old calls our Olivia. When asked why, she said she didn't really know, it just seemed to suit her.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL thats too funny! I would think a dachshund would have that nickname, not a chi, but my sister seems to think Ginger has a very long, thin body for a chi so that is why she calls her that


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Keeks nicknames

well shes actualy called chikita
i end up calling her keeks and kiki mainly
also kikikins 
My bf calls her chucky sometimes?

mia
x


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

real name Joey Jordison;-
nick names;-
Joey, Joey Jord, JoJo, Jordy
Slippy, Slippers, Slips
Wah wahs, Puppas, Puplupa


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikey's nick names are:
Mikeys Mikes
Cheek cheeks
( I couldn't tell you why half the nick names for him pop out of my mouth lol)
Monkey(cause he sounds like1)
My little Chalupa
There's waaaay more just can't think of them all


----------

